# Damn Eheim!



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Does anyone know how to stop the eheim from spitting every so often? I thought I had the problem fixed because its been running without any problems for a while now but last night it started to spit bubbles and the eheim would make the stupid burping noise again every 30 seconds more or less.

I had to unplug it because it kept me from sleeping so I just emptied it, let it fill back up and plugged it back in and its still making the burp and spitting noise every couple minutes although not as often as last night.

Anyone have any ideas? I've tried shaking the thing already to try and get any bubbles out. Its weird because it was running fine until last night when it suddenly started making the noise.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> Does anyone know how to stop the eheim from spitting every so often? I thought I had the problem fixed because its been running without any problems for a while now but last night it started to spit bubbles and the eheim would make the stupid burping noise again every 30 seconds more or less.
> 
> I had to unplug it because it kept me from sleeping so I just emptied it, let it fill back up and plugged it back in and its still making the burp and spitting noise every couple minutes although not as often as last night.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I've tried shaking the thing already to try and get any bubbles out. Its weird because it was running fine until last night when it suddenly started making the noise.


You sure your intake and output are the recommended configuration (correct strainer, spraybars, etc)

you sure your media is correctly inserted?

Is the U bracket where the tubing screws on at the bottom fitted snugly? Dripping?

Are there any kinks or loops- is your hosing as straight and direct as possible

Did you prime the filter properly as per instructions


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Actually... no, my tubing has extra length, there are some loops and I don't know if I primed it properly because I bought it off someone used.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

For media, there were these yellow porous soap scrubbing donut things, black foam pads, and ceramic rings. I had the soap things at the bottom, ceramic rings in the middle and the pads at the top but I have now taken the black pads and put them at the bottom and the ceramic rings on top.

This seemed to work a bit, the spitting and burping isn't as frequent but occurs once in a while even after I shake it again. The tubing doesn't kink but it does loop once, I don't have time to cut it tonight but do you think there could be other reasons?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> Actually... no, my tubing has extra length, there are some loops and I don't know if I primed it properly because I bought it off someone used.


TA-DA

Loops are bad, M-Kay?

So don't have loops. Loops are bad. Loops put back pressure on your motor and don't let bubbles get out- think about it. How does your toilet work?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> For media, there were these yellow porous soap scrubbing donut things, black foam pads, and ceramic rings. I had the soap things at the bottom, ceramic rings in the middle and the pads at the top but I have now taken the black pads and put them at the bottom and the ceramic rings on top.
> 
> This seemed to work a bit, the spitting and burping isn't as frequent but occurs once in a while even after I shake it again. The tubing doesn't kink but it does loop once, I don't have time to cut it tonight but do you think there could be other reasons?


Ok so you have the wrong media, backwards, impeding your flow AND you have loops in your line AND you didn't prime it properly.

We now know why you are gurgling.

I'm glad we sorted this out


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

So how is the media supposed to be positioned and how is the filter supposed to be primed?

Its weird cause it worked for about a month without any problems until last night.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> So how is the media supposed to be positioned and how is the filter supposed to be primed?
> 
> Its weird cause it worked for about a month without any problems until last night.


The air waits until you really need to sleep and are nervous one night then BAM it starts to get on your back

Just read eheims instructions on their site or look at pics on google.

the priming, same thing.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I`d suggest fixing the media inside.

Take a look at this article: http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim Classic Canister instructions.htm

Also, it could be that the O-ring isn`t tight, or that you need a new one.


----------



## APB_admin (Mar 4, 2008)

How old is the Eheim your talking about? My fluva 405 works absolutely fine and I've had it for about 6 months now. No problems.
________
Stratosphere


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

APB_admin said:


> How old is the Eheim your talking about? My fluva 405 works absolutely fine and I've had it for about 6 months now. No problems.


That's a young age for a canister.

Eheim classics are expected to kick for 10 years minimum


----------

